# Vacation destinations



## *zoe (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been saving up over the past few months so I can take a vacation from the cold weather. I've got the money saved up, now I just need a destination! Something beachy for sure - so far I'm considering Bahamas, belize, hawaii, key west or Puerto vallarta. I've never been to any of these, so I'd love to here from someone who's already been to these places. I'm also open to suggestions. Where should I go?


----------



## Cloud (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you scuba dive? If so, Belize is awesome.


----------



## jade (Jan 15, 2007)

The only place I've been on your list is Puerto Vallarta, but i LOVED it.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been to Hawaii and KeyWest - both were a lot of fun.


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 12, 2007)

I went on a cruise to the Bahamas a few years back. BEAUTIFUL!! I highly recommend it.


----------



## stephie (Jul 2, 2007)

Cathy8 said:
			
		

> I went on a cruise to the Bahamas a few years back. BEAUTIFUL!! I highly recommend it.



I went there last spring. So much fun.


----------

